# Dog shows in ATL this coming weekend



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

And where is it!? I can find info for the kennel clubs showing, but I am not sure 100% if they are at the Atlanta Exposition Center South

I don't wanna end up in the wrong place!! LOL I am leaving Augusta, Friday at around 10 am and getting into ATL around 12ish or a little after. Provided I don't get lost. I ALWAYS get lost in ATL. I can make it to the airport though 


EDITED~ I found it! It is the going to be at the Atlanta Exposition Center South 3850 Jonesboro Rd. Atlanta, GA 30354 It starts Friday 2/5- Sun 2/8 from 7 am-7pm

I know some of you PM'd me about the location, etc. I hope to see some of you there if you decide to come.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is the judging program for Friday with ring times and directions to the show site. 
Friday's Judging Program


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY Carina!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Have fun and take pictures.......there is something coming in Friday and Sat. from the south so check your weather too!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I sure wish they'd do something in the Vegas area... for those of you attending this one, *HAVE FUN!!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 1 2010, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880211


> I sure wish they'd do something in the Vegas area... for those of you attending this one, *HAVE FUN!!!!! * :biggrin:[/B]


They have shows in Vegas the all breed show are in April 3-4th


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am looking forward to Agility coming up quickly here in East TX!


----------

